# Sỉ lẻ thùng rác giá rẻ tại tiền giang- thùng rác 120L 240L màu vàng, xanh- lh 0911082000



## nhienhuynh (23/12/21)

Sỉ lẻ thùng rác nhựa giá rẻ toàn quốc. Thùng rác 120 lít, thùng rác 240 lít, thùng rác 660 lít được chi nhánh công ty TNHH Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ nước ngoài không qua trung gian giá rẻ toàn quốc. Thùng rác màu trắng, xanh, vàng, cam, đỏ. Giá rẻ thùng rác các tỉnh miền tây, cần thơ, vĩnh long, đồng tháp, cà mau, hậu giang, bạc liêu, trà vinh, sóc trăng.
Thùng rác 120 lít giá rẻ
Thùng rác 240 lít giá rẻ
Thùng rác 660 lít giá rẻ
*LIÊN HỆ NGAY 0911.082.000 ĐỂ ĐƯỢC BÁO GIÁ TRỰC TIẾP
HỖ TRỢ GIAO HÀNG TẬN NƠI*
*I. Thùng đựng rác 120 lít*






*- Kích thước: Dài 550 mm, rộng 470, cao 930mm
- Bánh xe: 2 bánh xe di chuyển, nắp kín chông mùi và nước mưa
- Hàng mới 100%, Bảo hành 6 tháng
- Màu: xanh, cam, vàng, đỏ, trắng
II. Thùng đựng rác 240 lít*




*- Kích thước: Dài 740 mm, rộng 600, cao 1015mm
- Bánh xe: 2 bánh xe di chuyển, nắp kín chông mùi và nước mưa
- Hàng mới 100%, Bảo hành 6 tháng
- Màu: xanh, cam, vàng, đỏ*

*III. Thùng rác 660 lít*




*
Kích thước : (D x R x C) 1180 * 770 * 1360mm
Màu sắc: xanh, 4 bánh xe nắp kín
Bảo hành: 6 tháng*
*Vui Lòng liên hệ*​*CN CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại Miền Tây: QL1A ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.
Tại HCM: 154, Ql 1A, Tân Thới Hiệp, Quận 12, TPHCM

Mail: nhienhuynh41@gmail.com*

*ĐT/Zalo: 0911.082.000- Ms Nhiên*


----------

